

Perl vs. Php vs. Ruby - anderzole
http://blogs.computerworld.com/15460/perl_vs_php_vs_ruby

======
foldr
I don't know who gave him that awful code for checking array membership in
perl, but you can just do:

grep { $_ == VALUE } @array

and evaluate that in a scalar context. The intent of this is pretty clear if
you know what "grep" does.

